# Murray’s Brewery Port Stephens



## knot_gillty (4/1/18)

I’ve just moved on from a 10 day holiday in the Port Stephens area and on recommendation from a few members here I went to Murray’s for a beer. We were there about 4 days ago so I can’t recall exactly how everything was but I know if I’d have another or not. 







Firstly, it was single handedly the BEST burger I have ever eaten!! From memory it was the Fred manBurger or something like that. Holy shit was it good! Other meals consumed by the others also looked and tasted sensational. But that burger..... WOW!

A few days prior I tasted their XPA. It was as described, quite tropical with mainly a passionfruit taste with a nice hoppy ending. I also tried their Whale Ale, had a mouthful of my mates beer for a taste. 

Whale Ale. While not as creamy tasting as the first mouthful I tried it was still quite a pleasant drop. Definitely could’ve had a couple of these. 






Angry Man. Another Ale. Was ok but wouldn’t have more than one. Not the worst beer I’ve had but I just wasn’t a fan personally. The other guys who tried mine didn’t mind it but it just wasn’t to my taste. 






Mango Beer. This was great. Not sure what style beer they mixed it with (they wouldn’t say) but it’s a mango sauce type thing with a beer poured over it and stirred in. Had 3 of these....






I also tasted their cranberry (same style and beer as their mango), it was nice. 
Tried their Dark Knight. Quite nice. A nice chocolate taste early. Can’t really remember much else. 

All in all it was a great couple of hours had there. The place looks awesome, serves sensational food and beer and their merchandise isn’t too bad either. I did want to get one of their growlers just so I could also get their growler stubby holder, looked cool as ****!! I ended up just getting a normal stubby holder and a singlet. 

Loved the pipe work for their taps too, very industrial. Bar is in a shipping container, looked perfect.


----------



## goldstar (4/1/18)

I hope you had fun up in the Bay. Us locals are lucky to have Murray's right on our doorstep. They've only just opened up the new outside eating area/'beer garden', which looks good. Cheap Growler fills from 4-6 on a Friday too.


----------



## Bribie G (4/1/18)

My favourites are the Whale Ale - that got me started on American Wheats - and the Moon Boy Golden Ale. They, and Four Pines pale ale were my go to beers when in Newcastle. I see they are still using mainly NZ hops, makes a distinct difference from a lot of craft breweries who just hit em with a heap of Simcoe, Amarillo and the usual old suspects.


----------



## knot_gillty (4/1/18)

goldstar said:


> I hope you had fun up in the Bay. Us locals are lucky to have Murray's right on our doorstep. They've only just opened up the new outside eating area/'beer garden', which looks good. Cheap Growler fills from 4-6 on a Friday too.



That outside “beer garden” area is bloody awesome! We’ve been looking for an acreage lot down here in Vic (40ac plus) and I told the missus that if we get one on any sort of hill that I want to do a deck like the one there. One change I’d do is add a big stone fireplace in the middle.


----------



## warra48 (4/1/18)

It's my nearest local brewery. Just agreed with mrs warra that when all the blow in tourists piss off from The Bay, we're going there for lunch. Only a 15 minutes drive for us from home.
When in Newcastle, our preferred option is Foghorn, followed by the Grainstore.


----------



## lost at sea (4/1/18)

love that place, my all time fav is freds IPA, last time there i enjoyed the watermelon beer (melon rouge?). very light and easy as to empty a few.

tonnes (acres) of room for the little ones to run amok on the grass too. good day to be had.


----------



## knot_gillty (4/1/18)

Had a shot as a taster of the watermelon one. Was a nice drink. As you said, easy to drink. That place could be dangerous with the easy to drink beers.... haha.


----------



## mondestrunken (4/1/18)

I was there about a year ago - fantastic brewery. Unfortunately on our visit the kitchen had just burned down and fell into a swamp. Brewery tour was great. My favourite was the Dark Knight.


----------



## hairydog (5/1/18)

I can remember when Murrays first set up their brewery in Taylors Arm west of Macksville at the back of The pub with no beer,this was my first taste of
Belgian ale and the Grand Cru on tap was a big hit with the taste buds,at near 9% the missus had to drive back to Scotts Head.


----------



## Brewman_ (13/3/18)

Love the Grand Cru, and one I haven't seen for a while is the "Icon 2" I think double IPA, now that stuff was sensational. Not sure I've seen the Grand Cru for a little while either.

Fred, my fave at the brewery.
Moon Boy nice too may have been replaced by the XPA
Angry man as well.


----------

